# Sticky  ATV Lug Patterns....



## TorkMonster

ATV bolt patterns and wheel sizes through 2002.......They are a little old but still useful

ARCTIC CAT
- OEM TIRE SIZE - OEM WHEEL SIZE - BOLT PATTERN
250 2WD/4WD, 99-02 (F) 23x8-12 12x7, 4/115
250 2WD, 99 (R) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/115
250 2WD, 00 (R) 24x9-12 12x7, 4/115
250 2WD/4WD, 01 (R) 23x10-12 12x7, 4/115
250 2WD/4WD, 02 (R) 24x9-12 12x7, 4/115
300 2WD, 98-02 (F) 23x8-12 12x7, 4/115
300 4WD, 98-00 (F) 24x9-12 12x7, 4/115
300 4WD, 01 (F) 23x8-12 12x7, 4/115
300 2WD/4WD, 98-00 (R) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/115
300 2WD/4WD, 01 (R) 23x10-12 12x7, 4/115
300 4WD, 02 (F) 24x9-12 12x7, 4/115
300 2WD/4WD, 02 (R) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/115
375 2WD/4WD, 02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/115
375 2WD/4WD, 02 (R) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/115
400 2WD/4WD, 98-02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/115
400 2WD/4WD, 98-02 (R) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/115
400i 2WD/4WD, 02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/115
400i 2WD/4WD, 02 (R) 25x11-12 12x7, 4/115
454 2WD/4WD, 96-98 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/115
454 2WD/4WD, 96-98 (R) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/115
500 4WD, 98-99 (F) 26x10.5-12 12x7, 4/115
500 4WD, 98-99 (R) 26x10.5-12 12x7, 4/115
500 4WD, 00-02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/115
500 4WD, 00-02 (R) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/115
500i 4WD, 02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/115
500i 4WD, 02 (R) 25x11-12 12x7, 4/115

HONDA
- OEM TIRE SIZE - OEM WHEEL SIZE - BOLT PATTERN
TRX 70, 86-87 (F) 16x8-7 7x6, 4/110
TRX 70, 86-87 (R) 16x8-7 7x6, 3/100
TRX 90, 93-02 (F) 20x7-8 8x5.5, 4/85
TRX 90, 93-02 (R) 19x8-8 8x6.5, 4/85
ATC 90/110, Thru 81 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 3/100
ATC 110/125/125M, 82-87 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 4/130
TRX 125, 87-88 (F) 20x7-8 8x6, 4/85
TRX 125, 85-88 (R) 22x10-8 8x8, 4/130
ATC 185S, Thru 81 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 3/100
ATC 185S, Thru 81 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 3/100
ATC 185S, 82-84 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 4/130
ATC 185/200/Big Red, 80-84 (R) 25x12-9 9x9, 4/150
ATC 200S, 84/85 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 4/130
ATC 200M, Thru 85 (R) 25x12-9 9x9, 4/150
ATC 200X, 83-85 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 4/110
ATC 200X, 86-87 (R) 22x10-9 9x9, 4/110
TRX 200, 90-93, 96-97 (F) 21x7-10 10x5, 4/110
TRX 200, 90-93, 96-97 (R) 22x10-8 8x8, 4/110
TRX 200, 84 (R) 25x12-9 9x9, 4/150
TRX 200SX, 86-88 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 4/110
ATC 250 Big Red, 85 (R) 25x12-9 9x9, 4/110 LB
TRX 250 Big Red, 86-87 (F) 21x7-10 10x5, 4/110
TRX 250 Big Red, 85-87 (R) 25x12-9 9x9, 4/110
ATC 250SX, 85-87 (R) 22x11-8 8x9, 4/110 LB
ATC 250R, 81 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 3/100
ATC 250R, 82 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 4/130
ATC 250R, 83-84 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 4/110
ATC 250R, 85-86 (R) 20x10-9 9x9, 4/110
TRX 250R, 86-89 (F) 22x7-10 10x5, 4/144
TRX 250R, 86-89 (R) 20x10-9 9x9, 4/110
TRX 250X, 86-87 (F) 22x7-10 10x5, 4/110
TRX 250X, 88, 90-92 (F) 22x7-10 10x5, 4/144
TRX 250X, 86-92 (R) 20x10-9 9x9, 4/110
TRX 250 RECON, 97-02 (F) 22x7-11 11x7, 4/110
TRX 250 RECON, 97-02 (R) 22x10-9 9x9, 4/110
TRX 250EX, 00-02 (F) 22x7-10 10x5, 4/144
TRX 250EX, 00-02 (R) 22x10-9 9x9, 4/110
TRX 300EX, 93-02 (F) 22x7-10 10x5, 4/144
TRX 300EX, 93-02 (R) 20x10-9 9x9, 4/110
ATC 350X, 85-86 (R) 22x11-9 9x9, 4/110
TRX 300 2WD, 88-92 (F) 23x8-11 11x7, 4/110
TRX 300 2WD, 93-00 (F) 23x8-11 11x7, 4/110
TRX 300 2WD, 88-00 (R) 25x12-9 9x9, 4/110
TRX 300 4WD, 88-00 (F) 23x8-11 11x7, 4/110
TRX 300 4WD, 88-00 (R) 24x9-11 11x7, 4/110
TRX 350 4WD, 86-92 (F) 24x9-11 11x7, 4/110
TRX 350 4WD, 86-92 (R) 24x9-11 11x7, 4/110
TRX 350S-ES RANCHER 2WD 00-02 (F) 24x8-12 12x7, 4/110
TRX 350S-ES RANCHER 2WD 00-02 (R) 25x11-10 10x8, 4/110
TRX 350S-ES RANCHER 4WD 00-02 (F) 24x8-12 12x7, 4/110
TRX 350S-ES RANCHER 4WD 00-02 (R) 24x9-11 11x7, 4/110
TRX 400EX, 99-02 (F) 22x7-10 10x5, 4/144
TRX 400EX, 99-02 (R) 20x10-9 9x9, 4/110
TRX 400D 4WD, 96-02 (F) 24x8-11 11x7, 4/110
TRX 400D 4WD, 96-02 (R) 24x10-11 11x7, 4/110
TRX 450S-ES 4WD, 98-02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/110
TRX 450S-ES 4WD, 98-02 (R) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/110
TRX 500 RUBICON 4WD, 01-02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/110
TRX 500 RUBICON 4WD, 01-02 (R) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/110
TRX 650 RINCON 4WD, 03 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/110
TRX 650 RINCON 4WD, 03 (R) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/110
ODYSSEY, 77-81 (F) 20x7-8 8x5, 3/100
ODYSSEY, 77-81 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 3/100
ODYSSEY, 82-84 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 4/130
ODYSSEY, 85-86 (F) 21x7-10 10x5, 4/110
ODYSSEY, 85-86 (R) 24x11-10 10x8, 4/130
PILOT, 89-90 (F) 21x7-10 10x5, 4/110
PILOT, 89-90 (R) 24x11-10 10x8, 4/130

KAWASAKI
- OEM TIRE SIZE - OEM WHEEL SIZE -BOLT PATTERN
KLT 110/160/185/200, All (R) 21x9-8 8x8, 4/4
KLF 185 Bayou, 85-87 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 4/110
KLF 220 Bayou, 88-02 (F) 22x8-9 9x6,
KLF 220 Bayou, 88-02 (R) 22x10-10 10x8, 4/137
KLT 250, 82-85 (R) 25x12-9 9x9, 4/4
KXT 250 Tecate, 84 (R) 22x11-10 10x8, 4/4
KXT 250 Tecate, 85-87 (R) 22x11-10 10x8, 4/156
KXT 250 Tecate-4, 87-88 (F) 21x7-10 10x5, 4/156
KXT 250 Tecate-4, 87-88 (R) 22x11-10 10x8, 4/156
KSF 250 Mojave, 87-02 (F) 21x7-10 10x5, 4/156
KSF 250 Mojave, 87-02 (R) 22x11-10 10x8, 4/156
KLF 300 Bayou 2WD, 85-02 (F) 22x9-10 10x6, 4/137
KLF 300 Bayou 2WD, 85-02 (R) 24x11-10 10x8, 4/137
KLF 300B Lakota, 95-00 (F) 22x8-10 10x5, 4/156
KLF 300B Lakota, 95-00 (R) 22x11-10 10x8, 4/156
KLF 300 Bayou 4WD, 89-02 (F) 24x8-11 11x6, 4/137
KLF 300 Bayou 4WD, 89-02 (R) 24x10-11 11x7, 4/137
Prairie 300 2WD/4WD, 99-02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/137
Prairie 300 2WD, 99-02 (R) 25x11-10 10x8, 4/137
Prairie 300 4WD, 99-02 (R) 25x11-10 10x8, 4/137
Prairie 360 2WD, 03 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/137
Prairie 360 2WD, 03 (R) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/137
Prairie 360 4WD, 03 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/137
Prairie 360 4WD, 03 (R) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/137
KLF 400 Bayou 4WD, 93-02 (F) 24x8-11 11x6, 4/137
KLF 400 Bayou 4WD, 93-02 (R) 24x10-11 11x7, 4/137
Prairie 400 2WD/4WD, 97-02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/137
Prairie 400 2WD/4WD, 97-02 (R) 25x12-10 10x8, 4/137
KXF 400 2WD, 03 (F) 22x7-10 10x5, 4/144
KXF 400 2WD, 03 (R) 20x10-9 9x9, 4/110
Prairie 650 4WD, 02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/137
Prairie 650 4WD, 02 (R) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/137
Mule 500 (F) 22x9-10 10x7, 4/137
Mule 500 (R) 22x11-10 10x8, 4/137
Mule 1000/2500/3000 (F&R) 22x11-10 10x8, 4/137
Mule 2500/3000 (F&R) 20x10-10 10x8, 4/137



SUZUKI
- OEM TIRE SIZE - OEM WHEEL SIZE - BOLT PATTERN
LT 50, 86-87 (F&R) 145/70-60 6x6, 3/90
LT 80 Quadsport, 87-02 (F) 19x7-8 8x6, 3/120
LT 80 Quadsport, 87-02 (R) 19x7-8 8x6, 3/120
LT/ALT 125, 83 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 3/100
LT/ALT 125F, 84-87 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 4/130
LT 160 Quadrunner, 89-02 (F) 20x7-8 8x6, 4/112
LT 160 Quadrunner, 89-02 (R) 22x10-8 8x8, 4/112
LT 185 Quadrunner, 83 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 4/130
LT/ALT 185, 84-87 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 4/130
LT 230 GEG Quadrunner, 85-86 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 4/130
LT 230 GEF Quadrunner, 85-87 (R) 22x11-9 9x9, 4/130
LT 230 EH/EJ/EK Quadrunner, 87 (R) 22x11-9 9x9, 4/130
LT 230 EH/EJ/EK, 87-89, 91-93 (F) 21x7-10 10x5, 4/166
LT 230 EH/EJ/EK, 88-89, 91-93 (R) 22x11-9 9x9, 5/130
LT 230 QuadSport, 85-88 (F) 21x7-10 10x5, 4/166
LT 230 QuadSport, 85-88 (R) 22x11-9 9x9, 4/130
LT 250 QuadSport, 89-90 (F) 21x7-10 10x5, 4/166
LT 250 QuadSport, 89-90 (R) 22x11-9 9x9, 4/130
LT 250F Quadrunner, 89-02 (F) 22x8-10 10x5, 4/140
LT 250F Quadrunner, 89-02 (R) 24x11-10 10x8, 4/140
LT 250E/F/G Quadrunner, 84-86 (R) 22x11-9 9x9, 4/130
LT 300 E Quadrunner, 87-90 (F) 21x8-9 9x6, 4/130
LT 300 EH Quadrunner, 87-88 (R) 25x12-9 9x9, 4/130
LT 300 EJ Quadrunner, 89-90 (R) 25x12-9 9x9, 5/130
LT 250R QuadRacer, 85-92 (F) 21x7-10 10x5, 4/166
LT 250R QuadRacer, 85-86 (R) 22x11-10 10x8, 4/130
LT 250R QuadRacer, 87-92 (R) 22x10-10 10x8, 5/130
LT 250 4WD, 88-02 (F) 22x8-10 10x5, 4/140
LT 250 4WD, 88-02 (R) 24x11-10 10x8, 4/140
Eiger 400 2WD, 02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/110
Eiger 400 2WD, 02 (R) 25x12-12 12x7, 4/110
Eiger 400 Auto 2WD, 02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/110
Eiger 400 Auto 2WD, 02 (R) 25x12-12 12x7, 4/110
Eiger 400 4WD, 02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/110
Eiger 400 4WD, 02 (R) 25x12-12 12x7, 4/110
Eiger 400 Auto 4WD, 02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/110
Eiger 400 Auto 4WD, 02 (R) 25x12-12 12x7, 4/110
Z400 2WD '02 (F) 22x7-10 10x5, 4/144
Z400 2WD '02 (R) 20x10-9 9x9, 4/110
LT 500R QuadRacer, 87-90 (F) 21x7-10 10x5, 4/166
LT 500R QuadRacer, 87-90 (R) 22x11-10 10x8, 5/130
LT-F/LT-A 500 Quadrunner, 98-02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/90
LT-F/LT-A 500 Quadrunner, 98-02 (R) 25x10-12 12x8, 4/90
Vinson 500 4x4, 02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/110
Vinson 500 4x4, 02 (R) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/110


----------



## TorkMonster

LOL you can only put 10000 characters in a post!!! LOL

Continued.


POLARIS
- OEM TIRE SIZE - OEM WHEEL SIZE -BOLT PATTERN
Trail Boss/Cyclone/Trail Blazer, 86-02 (F) 23x7-10 10x5, 4/156
Trail Boss/Cyclone/Trail Blazer, 86-02 (R) 22x11-10 10x8, 4/4
Trail Boss 4x4 250/300, 87-95 (F) 23x7-10 10x5, 4/156
Trail Boss 4x4 250/300, 87-95 (R) 22x11-10 10x8, 4/4
Xplorer 300/Trail Boss 2x4 350L/400L, 90-99 (F) 23x7-10 10x5, 4/156
Xplorer 300/Trail Boss 2x4 350L/400L, 90-99 (R) 24x11-10 10x8, 4/4
Magnum 325 2x4/4x4, 00-02 (F) 24x8-12 12x7, 4/156
Magnum 325 2x4/4x4, 00-01 (R) 24x11-10 10x8, 4/4
Magnum 325 2x4/4x4, 02 (R) 24x11-10 10x8, 4/156
Xpedition 325 4x4, 00-02 (F) 24x8-12 12x7, 4/156
Xpedition 325 4x4, 00-02 (R) 24x11-10 10x8, 4/4
Sportsman 335 4x4, 99-02 (F) 23x7-10 10x5, 4/156
Sportsman 335 4x4, 99-02 (R) 24x11-10 10x8, 4/156
Trail Boss 4x4 350L/400L, 90-94 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/156
Trail Boss 4x4 350L/400L, 90-94 (R) 25x12-10 10x8, 4/4
Sportsman 400/Magnum 4x4 425L,95-98 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/156
Sportsman 400/Magnum 4x4 425L,95-98 (R) 25x11-10 10x8, 4/4
Sportsman 400 4x4, 01-02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/156
Sportsman 400 4x4, 01-02 (R) 25x11-10 10x8, 4/156
Magnum 2x4/Xpress 300/400L, 96-99 (F) 23x7-10 10x5, 4/156
Magnum 2x4/Xpress 300/400L, 96-99 (R) 24x11-10 10x8, 4/4
Xplorer 4x4 400L, 95-02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/156
Xplorer 4x4 400L, 95-02 (R) 25x12-10 10x8, 4/4
Scrambler 2x4/4x4 400L, 95-02 (F) 23x7-10 10x5, 4/156
Scrambler 2x4/4x4 400L, 95-02 (R) 22x11-10 10x8, 4/4
Sport 400L 2x4, 94-99 (F) 23x7-10 10x5, 4/156
Sport 400L 2x4, 94-99 (R) 22x11-10 10x8, 4/4
Xpedition 425 4x4, 99-02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/156
Xpedition 425 4x4, 99-02 (R) 25x11-10 10x8, 4/4
Xplorer/Sportsman 500 4x4, 96-02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/156
Xplorer/Sportsman 500 4x4, 96-02 (R) 25x11-10 10x8, 4/156
Magnum 500 4x4, 99-02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/156
Magnum 500 4x4, 99-01 (R) 25x11-10 10x8, 4/4
Magnum 500 4x4, 02 (R) 25x11-10 10x8, 4/156
Scrambler 500 2x4/4x4, 97-02 (F) 23x7-10 10x5, 4/156
Scrambler 500 2x4/4x4, 97-02 (R) 22x11-10 10x8, 4/4
Sportsman 600 4x4, 03 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/156
Sportsman 600 4x4, 03 (R) 25x11-12 12x7, 4/156
Sportsman 700 4x4, 02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/156
Sportsman 700 4x4, 02 (R) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/156
Diesel 4x4, 99-02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/156
Diesel 4x4, 99-02 (R) 25x11-10 10x8, 4/156
Big Boss 4x6, 89-94 (F) 22x8-10 10x5, 4/156
Big Boss 4x6, 89-94 (R) 22x11-10 10x8, 4/4
Magnum/Big Boss 6x6, 93-02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/156
Magnum/Big Boss 6x6, 93-02 (R) 25x12-10 10x8, 4/4
Ranger, 98-02 (F) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/156
Ranger, 98-02 (R) 25x11-10 10x8, 4/156


YAMAHA
- OEM TIRE SIZE - OEM WHEEL SIZE - BOLT PATTERN
YF 60 Zinger, All years (F&R) 15x7-6 6x6, 3/70
YFM 80E Badger, 93-02 (F) 18x7-7 7x6,
YFM 80E Badger, 93-02 (R) 20x9-8 8x8,
YFM 80 Moto-4, 87-92 (R) 19x8-7 7x6, 3/70
YFM 100T Moto-4, 87-90 (R) 20x9-8 8x8, 4/100
YFA 125 Breeze, 89-02 (F) 20x7-8 8x7, 4/85
YFA 125 Breeze, 89-02 (R) 22x10-8 8x8, 4/85
YT 125/175 Tri-Moto, 81-85 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 3/100
YTM 200 E/L/R Tri-Moto, 83/86 (R) 25x12-9 9x10, 4/125
YTM 200 DX, 88-90 (F) 22x8-10 10x5, 4/156
YTM 200 DX, 88-90 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 4/100
YSF 200 U Blaster, 88-02 (F) 21x7-10 10x5, 4/156
YSF 200 U Blaster, 88-02 (R) 21x10-8 8x8, 4/100
YTM 225 DX/DR Tri-Moto (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 3/100
YFM 225 Moto-4, 85-87 (F) 22x8-10 10x5, 4/156
YFM 225 Moto-4, 85-87 (R) 25x12-9 9x9, 4/125
YFM 250 Moto-4, 89 (F) 22x8-10 10x6, 4/110
YFM 250 Moto-4, 89 (R) 25x12-9 9x9, 4/110
YFB 250 Timberwolf 2x4, 92-94 (F) 22x7-10 10x5, 4/156
YFB 250 Timberwolf 2x4, 95-98 (F) 22x7-10 10x5, 4/110
YFB 250 Timberwolf 2x4, 92-98 (R) 22x11-10 10x8, 4/110
Bear Tracker 250, 99-02 (F) 22x7-10 10x5, 4/110
Bear Tracker 250, 99-02 (R) 22x10-10 10x8, 4/110
YFB 250 Timberwolf 4x4, 95-02 (F) 23x8-10 10x5, 4/110
YFB 250 Timberwolf 4x4, 95-02 (R) 23x10-10 10x8, 4/110
YTZ 250 Tri-Z, 85 (R) 22x11-8 8x8, 4/100
YTZ 250 Tri-Z, 86 (R) 22x11-9 9x8, 4/100 N/A N/A
YFM 350 XT Warrior, 87-02 (F) 22x7-10 10x5, 4/156
YFM 350 XT Warrior, 87-02 (R) 22x10-9 9x9, 4/115
YFM 350 Wolverine, 95-02 (F) 23x8-12 12x7, 4/110
YFM 350 Wolverine, 95-02 (R) 23x10-12 12x7, 4/110
YFZ 350 T Banshee, 87-02 (F) 21x7-10 10x5, 4/156
YFZ 350 T Banshee, 87-88, 91-02 (R) 22x10-9 9x9, 4/115
YFZ 350 T Banshee, 89-90 (R) 22x11-10 10x8, 4/156
YFM 350 ER Moto-4, 87-88 (F) 22x8-10 10x5, 4/156
YFM 350 ER Moto-4, 89-95 (F) 22x8-10 10x5, 4/110
YFM 350 ER Moto-4, 87-92 (R) 25x12-9 9x9, 4/125
YFM 350 ER Moto-4, 93-95 (R) 25x12-9 9x9, 4/110
YFM 350 Big Bear 2WD, 96-021 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/110
YFM 350 Big Bear 2WD, 96-99 (R) 25x12-9 9x9, 4/110
YFM 350 Big Bear 2WD, 00-02 (R) 23x10-10 10x8, 4/110
YFM 350/400 Big Bear 4WD, 87-02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/110
YFM 350/400 Big Bear 4WD, 87-02 (R) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/110
YFM 400 Kodiak 4WD, 93-02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/110
YFM 400 Kodiak 4WD, 93-02 (R) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/110
YFM 400 Kodiak 2WD, 93-02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/110
YFM 400 Kodiak 2WD, 93-02 (R) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/110
YFM 600 Grizzly, 98 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/110
YFM 600 Grizzly, 98 (R) 25x10-10 10x8, 4/110
YFM 600 Grizzly, 99-01 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/110
YFM 600 Grizzly, 99-00 (R) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/110
YFM 600 Grizzly, 01 (R) 25x10-10 10x8,4/110
YFM 660R Raptor, 01-02 (F) 21x7-10 10x5, 4/156
YFM 660R Raptor, 01-02 (R) 20x10-9 9x9, 4/115
YFM 660 Grizzly, 02 (F) 25x8-12 12x7, 4/110
YFM 660 Grizzly, 02 (R) 25x10-12 12x7, 4/110


----------



## FABMAN

only 10000 lol. good info but where's the brute force?


----------



## phreebsd

This post is now Sticky.
Good info. Congrats on the first user sticky!


----------



## TorkMonster

FABMAN said:


> only 10000 lol. good info but where's the brute force?


Ah!! lol I will have to go get it! Where IS the Brute!!! Shoulda been in there...




phreebsd said:


> This post is now Sticky.
> Good info. Congrats on the first user sticky!


Well THANK YA!!!!


----------



## TorkMonster

All IRS Brutes are 4/110 and the SRA Brutes are 4/137 same as the Prairie and most other Kawasaki's.


----------



## JWMullins79

The 06 Foremans are 4/110 as well.


----------



## phreebsd

i thought honda, yamaha and kawasaki were all 4/110 (excluding SRA kawie's)
That's what I got in my head anyways..


----------



## JWMullins79

I think all the newer ones are all 4/110, not sure but the older ones though. The '06 just wasn't on the list, so thought I'd add it up.


----------



## 650Brute

what are the sra Brutes?


----------



## TorkMonster

650Brute said:


> what are the sra Brutes?


:wtf1: IT is STRAIGHT REAR AXLE...

Oh and they are the same as the Can-Am, there.............. :werd:


----------



## TorkMonster

Here is a link to another page with more patterns there.....
http://www.kgmotorcycletires.com/atv_bolt_patterns.htm


----------



## 650Brute

LOL,....

I know what *SRA* is, Wondered why YOU didn't have it in your data.


----------



## TorkMonster

TorkMonster said:


> All IRS Brutes are 4/110 and the SRA Brutes are 4/136 same as the Prairie and most other Kawasaki's.


 
Actually i DID...
Post number SIX in this thread here!!!! :chairshot:


----------



## 650Brute

Looks to me like you went and "edited" a post there........


----------



## TorkMonster

650Brute said:


> Looks to me like you went and "edited" a post there........


Ha ha!! lol NOPE. It would say EDITED at the bottom and display a date and time!!!!
Looks to me there somebody didn't LOOK!!!:chairshot:



:joke:


----------



## 650Brute

That is possible.


----------



## TorkMonster

How you like that under my name there???????


----------



## phreebsd

haha. i fixed all that..


----------



## kawa650

Humm.. Good info


----------



## phreebsd

TorkMonster - would you mind if i took your lug pattern list and made it look something like this?

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=tireweightchart


----------



## Polaris425

I dont see why he would!


----------



## phreebsd

I'm polite and asking the OP.
It's wrong to take someone's work.


----------



## Mall Crawler

Not as long as you give them credit. But I see where you are coming from.


----------



## TorkMonster

No, I don't mind a bit.... Looks like it would be easier to read also..... Plus you could prolly add ones that were added to it, or that may get added to it.....

Go right on ahead!!!


----------



## phreebsd

haha dude, it's been done for a while!
look here 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=atvboltpatternindex


----------



## TorkMonster

Nice, cool.... Looks good......


----------



## phreebsd

thanks! and thanks to you for the data.


----------



## phreebsd

bump

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=atvboltpatternindex


----------



## BigIzzy

Bumping this cause I need an update for a buddy and cant seem to find the info. What is the bolt pattern for a 11 750i brute? He wants a set of ss108 machined and the dealer is telling him he can only get a 9 or 11 inch rim, which got me wondering cause ITP's site shows 12 and 14 inch and no 11's


----------



## JLOWERY

I believe I'd stay away from that dealer sounds like he needs to be at McDonald's asking "do you want fries with that". Your bolt pattern is 4/110.

KAWI RULES


----------



## BigIzzy

Thank you, I was arguing that over text msg with them but they wouldn't believe me so buddy ordered 11 inch rims, and now he is mad cause he realized he is down sizing


----------



## Polaris425

That dealer is an idiot. There's no telling what is going to show up on his door step. Probably not even SS108's. I'd take them back.


----------

